# σύγγλινο, σύγλινο



## Dr Moshe (Mar 28, 2008)

Επειδή στους καταλόγους εκλεκτών εστιατορίων το καπνιστό χοιρινό που διατηρείται σε λίπος φαίνεται να γράφεται με όλους τους δυνατούς τρόπους, ας μου επιτραπεί παρακαλώ μια νύξη που σχετίζεται ευθέως με την ετυμολογία.

Ο τύπος _σύγλινο_, αρκετά συχνός, θα μπορούσε να προέρχεται από το θέμα τού αρχ. _σῦς _«χοίρος» και το ουσ. _γλίνα _«λίπος» (μεσν. < ελνστ. _γλίνη_). Εντούτοις, ο τύπος δεν φαίνεται μεσαιωνικός ούτε απαντά στις αρχαΐζουσες περιφερειακές διαλέκτους (πλην της Κρητικής). Χωρίς ενδιάμεσες μαρτυρίες είναι δύσκολο να υποστηριχθεί η επιβίωση του αρχαϊκού _σῦς _σε αδιαφανές σύνθετο.

Το κυριότερο στοιχείο που καθιστά ανεπιτυχή την παραπάνω ετυμολόγηση είναι η παρουσία τού τύπου _σύγγλινο_, η οποία δείχνει ότι μάλλον πρόκειται για σύνθετο με προθεματικό _συν- _(_συγ- _προ του γ-, πβ. κ. _συγ-γνώμη_) + _γλίνη / γλίνα _(όπως παραπάνω).

Θα μπορούσε να υποστηριχθεί θεωρητικά ότι ο κληρονομηθείς τύπος ήταν _σύγλινο _και κατόπιν ηχηροποιήθηκε εξαιτίας τής παρετυμολογικής επίδρασης των συνθέτων από _συγ-, _αλλά δεν υπάρχουν τεκμήρια που να το επιβεβαιώνουν.

Ως εκ τούτου, η πιθανότερη άποψη είναι: _συγ- (< συν-) + γλίνη_, πράγμα που καθιστά λανθασμένη τη γραφή _*σύγκλινο_. Οι γραφές *σύγγλινο / σύγλινο *είναι εξίσου ορθές.

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το σχολαστικό σημείωμα. Ίσως βρεθεί σε αυτό κάτι ενδιαφέρον. Όσοι επιλέγουν να τρώνε αυτό το έδεσμα θα ήθελαν ίσως να ξέρουν για το όνομά του κάτι παραπάνω. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll take your word for it, Dr Moshe!

Αναρωτιόμουν τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει το κρέας με το σύγκλινο (syncline) του φλοιού της γης και, χωρίς να προβληματιστώ περισσότερο, σκέφτηκα ότι θα μπορούσε να έχει σχέση με τον σύγκλινο, τον συνδαιτυμόνα. 

Παρασύρεται εύκολα κανείς από τις γκουγκλιές με το σύγκλινο (και από τις Γκόγκλιες με σύγκλινο).

Ευχαριστίες!


----------

